# Quick question about sarms



## moosa (Aug 24, 2021)

I started a double stack cycle of lgd 4033 and mk 677 I’m 4 days in, iv only trained legs but my traps biceps and back feels like iv worked on them at the gym when I haven’t done any upper body, so just curious why they feel a little sore and tense, nothing major at all just weird they feel like they do when I haven’t activated or worked on any of those muscle groups, thanks


----------



## Strikeclinch (Aug 24, 2021)

moosa said:


> I started a double stack cycle of lgd 4033 and mk 677 I’m 4 days in, iv only trained legs but my traps biceps and back feels like iv worked on them at the gym when I haven’t done any upper body, so just curious why they feel a little sore and tense, nothing major at all just weird they feel like they do when I haven’t activated or worked on any of those muscle groups, thanks


You’re over thinking it


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 24, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> You’re over thinking it


Yep👍


----------



## 69nites (Aug 24, 2021)

Like a lot of orals, lgd gives pumps. Just doing normal day to day activities can give you a pump.


----------



## moosa (Aug 24, 2021)

69nites said:


> Like a lot of orals, lgd gives pumps. Just doing normal day to day activities can give you a pump.


thnx for the info and yea i guess that makes sense


----------

